# snorting noises



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

alright so when i stick my hand in his enclosure he hides in his shell and he will make this little puffing noises and it sounds like something is scraping but its air coming out of his nose. is this healthy? let me know  thanks!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 16, 2011)

He is letting you know that he is not happy with your hand inside his enclosure....


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

that is very true... but he will just do it if i put food in his enclosure. and i have had him for a couple months and i handle him alot so i dont know why i scare him so much  do you think he was born or raised before i got him in a bad home?


----------



## dbeilfuss (Sep 16, 2011)

Claireabbo said:


> alright so when i stick my hand in his enclosure he hides in his shell and he will make this little puffing noises and it sounds like something is scraping but its air coming out of his nose. is this healthy? let me know  thanks!



We have had out big guy for approx a month and he still hisses at me if I surprise him or if our small dog runs up behind him too quickly. 

From what I have seen mine only does this when he is startled.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 16, 2011)

I have had my Sulcata since he was a hatchling and he is almost 6. He will sometimes pull in and make the loud exhale noise but he will also lung foward using his back legs to also let you know to get away. 

My hatchling does is also but I don't handle him as much since he moved to his outside enclosure. 

It may just be something he does for awhile and eventually get over. Not sure about the bad home part, my rescued sulcata was not given the best care but she is extremely friendly and outgoing and rarely pulls in when we go to pick her up, so I am not sure how someone's bad care affects them mentally...


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 16, 2011)

yeah thats what i think my little guy does 0 we also have a puny doggie (chiuhuahua) she was the runt  so she is much tinier then normal  but anyways thats probably what is going on


----------



## ascott (Sep 16, 2011)

It is a natural reaction to a startle....not that they don't like you, not necessarily a prior bad home...but just a natural thing 

I have all adult CDT and once in awhile if I forget to move low and slow as they do, I will trigger a tuff of air as well...I usually make sure that they know I am there in a slow and gentle manner and that they see me before I move slowly towards or around them....just a suggestion


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 17, 2011)

That is perfectly normal. All turtles make a hissing sound when they rapidly withdraw into their shells. This is not only to expel the air in their lungs so that they can pull their head and limbs in farther, but it also creates an intimidating sound that can frighten their attacker (or in this case, their keeper). Turtles can get by without breathing much, so it makes sense for them to exhale in order to protect their extremities.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 17, 2011)

ok  yeah i will start moving slower around him so i dont startle him  thanks for all the help!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 17, 2011)

Just let him see you first, and have respect for him in his house. It's HIS house and he will protect it even from you. Like Angela says move low and slow...


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 17, 2011)

yes definatley!  of course i dont like pull him out of his house but i dont want to intrude either  thanks for the advice guys!


----------

